# New to Urology Billing



## Lisa Adams (Sep 19, 2013)

I have an OP Note with Cytoscopy, left retrograde, Left ureteroscopy, left Holmium laser ureteral lithotripsy and stent exchange. Can you please show me where to go with this.

I see that the Cytoscopy is 52000. And the lithotripsy is 52353.. I think I have the right one. But I am not finding anything on the other 2 procedures.

Help please


----------



## doodle96 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Reply*

The cystoureteroscopy is included in the lithotripsy (52353), the code for your stents would be (52332-59), and they can be billed bilaterally if both sides were done. Don't bill for the removal just the insertion.  Code (51610-51) for the the contrast.   The retrograde pyelogram (52005) will deny as inclusive if billed with the lithotrispy.

Hope this helps,

Tamra


----------



## Lisa Adams (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes! That helps so much. Thank you!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 12, 2013)

52005 would be the contrast injection for the retrograde pyelogram and the radiological component of that service is 74420 (with a modifier depending on you situation).  52005 would bundle to 52332 and 52353.  In Ohio 52332 does not bundle to 52353 so modifier -59 is not needed.  New for 2014, these two procedures (laser lithotripsy with stent placement) will be inclusive in once new shiny CPT code.


----------

